# Robberies in France and Spain



## les1

Hi

If this forum on this subject has been done before then I do apologise.
Has any one been robbed while on their travels or been gassed or similar problems with the scum of society in France and Spain.
I would like to know. What precautions can we take. how did the local police deal with you ,my french is at best poor. putting your point over, is there any one we can contact to help us. do the French and Spanish Police use marked or unmarked cars. I am prepared to drive away from any situation but I may have been stopped or pulled over by the genuine police wouldn`t look good would it.any scrap od info would be useful to every one I think.

We are not naive we would not get out together we would not stop on
motorway aires or dodgy ones.

Just any info please. I know that these things happen very infrequently but its best to get an Idea

many thanks Les


----------



## Zebedee

Hope you have a thick skin Les. :wink: 

You mentioned the "G" word, and that's like a red rag to the rampant mob on here. 8O 8O (Just put "Gassing" into the forum search, and you will understand. :lol: :lol: )

I'll let them explain - but gently please. "Infrequent" members are not expected to come complete with all the knowledge and information we dedicated (addicted! :roll: ) old farts have accumulated on here.

Dave :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les1

Hi

Ive heard about the gassing and how it probably can not happen because of the amount of gas needed. The point of my topic is to get information from people who have been in these other situations and how they dealt with it ( robberies, being stopped on motorways by bogus police or so called do gooders) not the specific thread of Gassing.
I hope that clarifies the thread. Forewarned is forearmed

Les


----------



## gromett

It's a myth. Many people have said that they know someone who has a friend who this has happened to. Not once have I heard from someone who it has happened to first hand and there is evidence.

Now even the "The Royal College of Anaesthetists" has come out and said It's a Myth

Think about it? A fully trained anaesthetist has to take body mass, pulse rate plus lots of other variables into account to ensure they don't give too much and kill the patient or too little and the patient isn't knocked out and this is under a controlled environment.

The dumbass criminals would have to know the vehicles full specs, how many holes that would leak gas and at what rate. Where the passenger was sleeping (up top or down low) as some gases rise and others sink. So many variables. They are bound to get it wrong on most if not all attacks so you would either find reports of dead motorhomers or of motorhomers chasing off burglars who most likely would leave the gas cylinder behind in their haste to get away?

As for non gas burglaries I would say deadlocks on all doors and maybe a rape alarm attached to the handles of each entry point and you should be safe 

Karl

PS: I did try to keep the gas section polite, informative and helpful :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

Ah good! A gas and robbery thread. This should keep me busy until the bar opens.  

Ill chip in and defend France (dont really go to Spain much) in that your more likely to choke to death on a Frogs Leg than get into bother in France. UK is a much more dangerous place I think.


----------



## inkey-2008

We always look around the place we intend to stay if we don't like the look of it move on.

Always park with the nose pointing in the direction of the exit don't leave anything on show.

Safe travels Andy


----------



## BrianJP

Here we go again eh ?

Gassing ,in the main ( no pun) its got to be myth,maybe it happened once or twice somewhere but seriously come on ?.

I travel regularly back and forth to southern Spain through France and have only ever seen marked police patrols ( well you would wouldn't you ) but they are not stupid and there are many authoratative comments here from the past that will state that genuine police patrols marked or unmarked will not complain if you keep going until you reach a service area if they wish to stop you.
If you think you are in danger just call normal emergency number (112) .In Spain also call 902102112 ( for english speaking Police ,based in Madrid).
As said before make sure doors are always locked, add extra locks ,carry camera, have good alarm with panic setting ,park amongst other vehicles especially HGV if possible , be vigilant at all times.Put yourself in the thieves position and think what kind of vehicle you would try to break into if you wanted to and take it from there
This may sound like overkill but all this I believe actually applies in this country as well. Never be complacent.For the scumbags out there you are a target vehicle unfortunately, but these low lifes can be defeated easily if you think hard about it.
I would also recommend this book download as a must for anyone with a motorhome

http://www.motorhome-books.com/2009/09/30/the-motorhome-security-handbook/

hope I am of some help just go and do what you want and dont worry thats the main thing.


----------



## JockandRita

barryd said:


> clipped........Ill chip in and defend France (dont really go to Spain much) in that your more likely to choke to death on a Frogs Leg than get into bother in France. UK is a much more dangerous place I think.


Ditto from us.

As newbies to MH'ing over the Channel, we were quite apprehensive at first, but I have to repeat as before, that we have never felt safer, than we did on either French/Belgian Aires, or German Stellplatz.
It was such a contrast as to how safe we felt about wild camping in the UK. :?

Go for it, and enjoy.

Best regards,

Jock & Rita.

P.S. Autoroute/Autobhann Aires are not recommended for safe overnight stopovers. Go and find a village or town Aire/Stellplatz. :thumbleft:


----------



## asprn

les1 said:


> Ive heard about the gassing and how it probably can not happen because of the amount of gas needed


If you heard about it from the Royal College of Anaesthetists, then remember what you were told. Otherwise, forget what you were told.



les1 said:


> The point of my topic is to get information from people who have been in these other situations and how they dealt with it (robberies, being stopped on motorways by bogus police or so called do gooders)


It is very, very, very, very, very, very, rare. From what I've read of verifiable first-hand accounts (two that I can recall over several years), it occurred because they were incredibly naive, and in one case, frankly stupid.



les1 said:


> ...not the specific thread of Gassing


:lol: That'll disappoint a lot of people, particularly those returning from the pub. 

My advice? Drive normally, take normal sensible precautions when stopped (filling up with - and paying for - fuel etc.), and enjoy the scenery.

Dougie.

*By way of postscript:-* I came across a thread posted earlier this year by someone who had suffered theft from their motorhome in France. Unfortunately, they created their thread with the title "Robbed in France", despite then going on to say, "_Just to warn folks, we were broken into and robbed in broad daylight on the Carrefore car park in Narbonne on the way down. They broke in through the bedroom window and took camera, phones and computer, non of which were on view, luckily they didn,t get any money or passports. We were only in the shop about 20 mins..."_

I suggested (to no avail) that they might want to change the unintentionally-misleading title to "Motorhome broken into in France", as robbery is theft with violence (from a person). My point - just to clarify that robbery is very rare anywhere, but is frequently referred to wrongly instead of theft (or burglary in the case of premises).


----------



## Cherekee

Les,

Living in Guernsey which one can say is a fairly safe place to live (and long may it continue) given the choice of going north or south on the ferry I would chose south anyday. I feel a great deal safer and less jittery on the continent then I do in the UK. Just take normal precautions and enjoy. I also feel a lot safer on the roads too in most of Europe but thats another discussion.

Alan


----------



## pippin

OK Dougie - so how do you explain "daylight robbery"?

Especially in the connotation of the last Government!!

Ah yes, we all felt violated - does mental violence count the same as physical?

Is there such a thing on the Statute book as GMH?


----------



## asprn

Cherekee said:


> ...I would chose south anyday. I feel a great deal safer and less jittery ...


We were amazed at how completely safe we felt in Morocco recently. It's the thing which most visitors find early-on and which is commented on during & after trips.

Dougie.


----------



## barryd

I think a lot of people have the fear of the unknown until like us and Jock and Rita they discover that Johnny Foreigner isn't an Axe Wielding Maniac out to rob you at every opportunity.

We tend to stay out of cities and large towns anyway and Rural France or the Alps, Germany etc just feels safe.


----------



## Cherekee

When we go to Europe we very rarely stay on camp sites and much prefer Aires or just the car park behind the "Marie" in some little village in France. A couple of times we have moved but mainly due to kids playing football or similar and I did not want the van damaged but nothing more then that. We have used more then 200 Aires/village spots in our 6 years of m/homing and felt secure at all.

Alan


----------



## Zebedee

barryd said:


> Johnny Foreigner isn't an Axe Wielding Maniac


You got an axe fetish Barry? :wink: :lol:

Bugger the gassing, I'm getting paranoid about axe murderers.

*They have been mentioned on the forum three times already - so it must be true*!! 8O 8O

I'm seriously worried now!

Dave :roll:


----------



## barryd

Zebedee said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Foreigner isn't an Axe Wielding Maniac
> 
> 
> 
> You got an axe fetish Barry? :wink: :lol:
> 
> Bugger the gassing, I'm getting paranoid about axe murderers.
> 
> *They have been mentioned on the forum three times already - so it must be true*!! 8O 8O
> 
> I'm seriously worried now!
> 
> Dave :roll:
Click to expand...

 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Sundial

*Safe in France/Spain*

If you are signalled to stop by unmarked car, one thing I would do is to take a photograph of the vehicle - might send them packing if they are not genuine and you will have proof for insurance purposes too!!

We have travelled a little in France and common sense seems to be the best option - follow your instincts.

Sundial


----------



## Pusser

I've been robbed in France. I was making sand castles on the beach for my two boys who were playing with a third boy. It appears that this little sod run off with my bucket and spade. I don't like to talk about this at it is still a raw subject to me but I am quite sure the little boy was Italian. I will say no more just in case he has a Mafia connection.


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: Safe in France/Spain*



Sundial said:


> If you are signalled to stop by unmarked car, one thing I would do is to take a photograph of the vehicle - might send them packing if they are not genuine and you will have proof for insurance purposes too!!
> 
> We have travelled a little in France and common sense seems to be the best option - follow your instincts.
> 
> Sundial


I wouldn't do that Sundial.

In some Continental countries it appears to be illegal to photograph the Police, and they take it very seriously.

Mrs Zeb nearly had her camera confiscated in France (forget where) when she took a photo of some policemen chatting by their car.

Dave

P.S. If it moves she takes a photo of it. If it doesn't has time to take several!!! :roll:


----------



## overthemoon

Look! you've ether been gassed or you hav'nt! :lol: 

Seriously, as has been said,common sense and precautions to suit yourselves will always prevail, my definition of precautions will be different to yours, do whatever makes you feel safer.


----------



## JockandRita

Pusser said:


> I've been robbed in France. I was making sand castles on the beach for my two boys who were playing with a third boy. It appears that this little sod run off with my bucket and spade. I don't like to talk about this at it is still a raw subject to me but I am quite sure the little boy was Italian. I will say no more just in case he has a Mafia connection.


Hello Pusser,

Not seen you for a while, but it's really nice to observe, that you are still able to make invaluable contributions towards controversial topics. 
:lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice one. :thumbleft:



barryd said:


> I think a lot of people have the fear of the unknown until like us and Jock and Rita they discover that Johnny Foreigner isn't an Axe Wielding Maniac out to rob you at every opportunity.
> 
> We tend to stay out of cities and large towns anyway and Rural France or the Alps, Germany etc just feels safe.


Absolutely Barry.

And the only time we stop off at a camp site these days, as opposed to Aires or Stellplatz, is to catch up with laundry, if we don't find one enroute.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## adonisito

Aires are full of hooded villains with gas canisters at the ready. , They normally lurk behing the water point as you pop over to empty the quimic, or fill the can, WHAM! - and that's the last you know. We now have electric fencing around the van at night plugged in to the leisure batteries and the dog chained to the bumper.

And as for Spain...........






Seriously though you will have no problems. Although we were stopped by an unmarked car in Spain, and because we both are fluent in Spanish told them where to go. My advice is, don't stop and don't panic., eyes on the road. Have a good time,5 days till we go.


----------



## barryd

Top Tip.

When wilding or using Aires, drink copious amounts of Alchohol. That way you will neither hear or care when the nasty French burglars arrive.

Sorry I was reading Viz earlier.


----------



## Sundial

*France robberies*

I think I would plead ignorance if the occupants were real police after all I am only touring and recording the countryside.............

Sundial


----------



## gromett

asprn said:


> I suggested (to no avail) that they might want to change the unintentionally-misleading title to "Motorhome broken into in France", as robbery is theft with violence (from a person). My point - just to clarify that robbery is very rare anywhere, but is frequently referred to wrongly instead of theft (or burglary in the case of premises).


I am normally grateful for your posts Dougie but this one not so much.
Most if not all of us don't really worry about the technical differences between theft, robbery or burglary. In each case some lowlife has stolen stuff off us. It may be an important distinction when it comes to a coppers paperwork or in court but to most of us normal people those three words are pretty much the same.

Thanks anyway, I didn't know there was a difference so something new learnt today (and probably forgotten tomorrow  )

Karl


----------



## ralph-dot

If you do go to France or Spain, try to enjoy it and not worry about what could happen, remember you stand just as much chance of being robed a home.

My travels are all documented below.


----------



## Lesleykh

Charlie dog seems to have done a good job repelling all would be villains so far on our 'grown up gap year'. For some reason though, border police seem to feel the need to tap at his window (he has his own seat!), and are quite shocked by the rapid, snarling, response.

I have to say we've felt safe everywhere this year. We do take precautions. If we are at a big supermarket carpark Rob goes in to shop and I stay in the van. I still maintain it's for security. The fact I hate shopping and he speaks many languages is neither here nor there.

We have met a family, the Prichards, who did get robbed at a motorway aire near Marseilles. They,and their children, were asleep in the van at the time. I would never stay on those big motorway aires anyway, but then we travel by the slowest routes you can, so are unlikelt to ever be on the motorway at all, let alone sleep there.

In busy towns we seek out manned car parks or very busy ones. We don't leave the van in lonely side streets. We do wild camp a lot, often in a town centre, and have always felt very safe - but we are a panel van and mostly people don't see us as a motorhome at all.

Like everyone has said, sensible precautions will keep you safe. Once you are over there, doing it, you will feel a lot better about it all. I remember having all the same doubts you express before we started travelling.

Have fun.
Lesley


----------



## JockandRita

Lesleykh said:


> clipped.......For some reason though, border police seem to feel the need to tap at his window (he has his own seat!), and are quite shocked by the rapid, snarling, response.


 :lol:

Jock.


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan

:lol: Hi everyone why France Spain could ###### not happen in the UK :lol:


----------



## ralph-dot

ChesterfieldHooligan said:


> :lol: Hi everyone why France Spain could ###### not happen in the UK :lol:


I said that


----------



## Zebedee

ChesterfieldHooligan said:


> :lol: Hi everyone why France Spain could ###### not happen in the UK :lol:


What is the point of this post?

I must be missing something?

Dave


----------



## locovan

Zebedee said:


> ChesterfieldHooligan said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Hi everyone why France Spain could ###### not happen in the UK :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the point of this post?
> 
> I must be missing something?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Do you think he has been gassed Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think he is saying that you could be robbed anywhere even in the UK and thats the point-- that where ever you are just be careful there is a thief about


----------



## Spacerunner

One of my oppos (ex marine) was robbed last month when returning from Spain after a winter's sojourn.
The method was this.....Driving on a toll motorway. Stopped at a service area then resumed his journey. He felt a bang at the rear of his vehicle. Stopped on the hard shoulder and a car stopped in front of him, he presumed the other car was offering assistance (bloody idiot).

One guy went with him to rear of car, which had been hit, the other went to his Missus and snatched her handbag off her lap. 
Then they were gone.

he is very embarrassed, and will be for the next 6 months when word gets round the RMA  :lol:


----------



## Pusser

Lesleykh said:


> Charlie dog seems to have done a good job repelling all would be villains so far on our 'grown up gap year'. For some reason though, border police seem to feel the need to tap at his window (he has his own seat!), and are quite shocked by the rapid, snarling, response.


If we all had a Hound of the Baskervilles, we would all feel as safe as you. Luckily, in my case, I have the missus who certainly frightens the crap out of me when I err and I really would hate to be a burglar that she catches up with as his voice would be raised a few octaves. 8O (That's why I squeak  )


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan

Zebedee said:


> ChesterfieldHooligan said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Hi everyone why France Spain could ###### not happen in the UK :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the point of this post?
> 
> I must be missing something?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Don't people get robbed in the UK


----------



## hireme

Hi.
As pointed out by everyone, common sense is king. We have spent 3 months a year for the last 5 years in Spain France and Portugal and have never felt unsecure. We have met very few people who have been robbed and of them most would admit it is mostly there fault, leaving valuables in full site etc We free camp and use Aires and love every second, but we also have 2 German Shepards who love nothing better than whilst on there long leads to lie outside the RV and demolish huge bones. I still like the advice of one person who does not have a dog but still hooks up 2 leads with 2 large battered food dishes, they stay out night and day,maybe you could enhance this with the biggest bone you can find.
We always jot down the name of the Aire and have the English speaking police number on the mobile.....just in case.
Hope you enjoy your holiday.


----------



## jontan

Brilliant - gassing is back

I can confirm never having any trouble over the last two winters in France, Spain or Portugal.

Had boy racers flashing past one night till the guardia arrived, and of course most Saturday nights in Spain is party time so you can expect lots of noise because the young like to meet always just outside my van. But never any trouble or damage.

Oh gassing...yes it exists. Most nights from that little cocker spaniel looking oh so innocent in the corner

John


----------



## BrianJP

Spacerunner said:


> One of my oppos (ex marine) was robbed last month when returning from Spain after a winter's sojourn.
> The method was this.....Driving on a toll motorway. Stopped at a service area then resumed his journey. He felt a bang at the rear of his vehicle. Stopped on the hard shoulder and a car stopped in front of him, he presumed the other car was offering assistance (bloody idiot).
> 
> One guy went with him to rear of car, which had been hit, the other went to his Missus and snatched her handbag off her lap.
> Then they were gone.
> 
> he is very embarrassed, and will be for the next 6 months when word gets round the RMA  :lol:


I would be interested to know which Autopista he was on and where he stopped at services Toll roads are normally the safest as all vehicles are video recorded through the toll booths.Sounds like they were being watched there and then followed out.
Assume this was reported to Police as they do take it very seriously in Spain.Sadly much of the opportunist crime in Spain against vehicles and property is being carried out by foreign nationals often from Eastern Europe who see us as rich pickings.
A lesson here though apart from not stopping is to be aware of anyone watching you in service areas and make a note of their vehicle.If forced to stop try to get the vehicle index and or take photo or show camera before getting out of vehicle.Anyone genuine will not object and any would be thief will probably dissappear fast.
All of this of course could apply in any country even the UK !


----------



## iandsm

*What*



ChesterfieldHooligan said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesterfieldHooligan said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Hi everyone why France Spain could ###### not happen in the UK :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the point of this post?
> 
> I must be missing something?
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't people get robbed in the UK
Click to expand...

Chesterfieldhooligan, please explain! no idea what you are trying to say or what your point is.


----------



## Spacerunner

BrianJP said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my oppos (ex marine) was robbed last month when returning from Spain after a winter's sojourn.
> The method was this.....Driving on a toll motorway. Stopped at a service area then resumed his journey. He felt a bang at the rear of his vehicle. Stopped on the hard shoulder and a car stopped in front of him, he presumed the other car was offering assistance (bloody idiot).
> 
> One guy went with him to rear of car, which had been hit, the other went to his Missus and snatched her handbag off her lap.
> Then they were gone.
> 
> he is very embarrassed, and will be for the next 6 months when word gets round the RMA  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be interested to know which Autopista he was on and where he stopped at services Toll roads are normally the safest as all vehicles are video recorded through the toll booths.Sounds like they were being watched there and then followed out.
> Assume this was reported to Police as they do take it very seriously in Spain.Sadly much of the opportunist crime in Spain against vehicles and property is being carried out by foreign nationals often from Eastern Europe who see us as rich pickings.
> A lesson here though apart from not stopping is to be aware of anyone watching you in service areas and make a note of their vehicle.If forced to stop try to get the vehicle index and or take photo or show camera before getting out of vehicle.Anyone genuine will not object and any would be thief will probably dissappear fast.
> All of this of course could apply in any country even the UK !
Click to expand...

The incident was reported to the police. I have not been able to speak to 'said' oppo yet to get full details, but he is feeling really shamed-face about it.

Chesterfield....yes people do get robbed in the UK, but then you are on familiar ground know the lingo and are not a thousand miles from home with all your worldly possessions in a wagon and the only link a very expensive phone line.


----------



## teensvan

There is only one place we worry about the M/H or our personal safety is the UK.

We spend up to 4 months on the french aires each summer. 

Last summer we used 46 aires and the only vans with extra door locks deadlocks chains and anything else for protection were UK Vans.

Need I say more.

We shall once again this year be touring France & Germany for 4 months an will try not to use one campsite.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## les1

wow
Thanks for all the info and quips. We are not new to touring France and using the aires system. Is there a French English speaking phone number. That sounds a bit silly but you get the drift. I agree you could
not feel safe parking on a car park in the middle of a town in this country. I do have a dog Billy but he would probably let them in.

Cheers everyone for adding your views they are very much appreciated

Les


----------



## teemyob

*Motorhome*



Cherekee said:


> Les,
> 
> Living in Guernsey which one can say is a fairly safe place to live (and long may it continue) given the choice of going north or south on the ferry I would chose south anyday. I feel a great deal safer and less jittery on the continent then I do in the UK. Just take normal precautions and enjoy. I also feel a lot safer on the roads too in most of Europe but thats another discussion.
> 
> Alan


Guernsey!

Where do you store your motorhome?

TM


----------



## Cherekee

Hi TM,

I park on the drive, however we need an import permit which also gives us permission to park it. The authorities are getting a lot better at accepting us now. We have a strong membership in the local club (of which I am the sec). There are over a 100 vans owned locally but some are stored in France.

Guernsey from this year is now open (on a restricted basis) to motorhomes on campsites. Please see recent tread on the subject. Just do a search with Guernsey in the header.

Going back to the original post and replies there is no wild camping here but you sure as hell will be SAFE.

Alan

Edit. I preume you hang glide by the photo. There is a small local club that fly the local 300' cliffs.


----------



## raynipper

Cherekee said:


> Hi TM,
> 
> I park on the drive, however we need an import permit which also gives us permission to park it. The authorities are getting a lot better at accepting us now. We have a strong membership in the local club (of which I am the sec). There are over a 100 vans owned locally but some are stored in France.
> 
> Guernsey from this year is now open (on a restricted basis) to motorhomes on campsites. Please see recent tread on the subject. Just do a search with Guernsey in the header.
> 
> Going back to the original post and replies there is no wild camping here but you sure as hell will be SAFE.
> 
> Alan
> 
> Edit. I preume you hang glide by the photo. There is a small local club that fly the local 300' cliffs.


Hi Alan.
We do have storage space at our home near Portbail. One undercover and plenty outside with electric if needed.

As we are only 5 mins from Carteret and the ferry port.

Ray.


----------



## Cherekee

Hi Ray,

We are coming over to Normandy for a few days next month. Your SAFE stop is on my wish list. I will pm you when I know dates if that is possible.

Alan


----------



## raynipper

Cherekee said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> We are coming over to Normandy for a few days next month. Your SAFE stop is on my wish list. I will pm you when I know dates if that is possible.
> 
> Alan


OK Alan.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4084

Ray.


----------

